# Chippewa Lake



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Someone in the Northeast section asked about ice fiishing there. Nobody has answered yet. How is access? How's the fishing? Thought it might be a alternative than going to Spencer Lake. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I've fished there last year. It's a big lake to walk out on because the only access to the lake is by the boat ramp that is on the southwest corner. Deepest part of the lake is in the middle on the north end. There is a lot of smaller crappie, gills and perch in there but you will get some keeper sizes if you pick thru them. For us we had better luck in the deeper parts of the lake. We drilled holes from the ramp all the way to north end. If it's windy you get no protection out there. Was thinking of hitting it again this year for something different.

Good Luck
Frickster


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

I drove over to the boat ramp today just to see if anyone was out. There wasn't. I didn't even see any tracks or evidence of anyone walking out. Wind was blowing and it looked miserable. I was going to go tomorrow morning but I don't think I have that long walk to the north end in me. Prob just hit spencer.


----------

